# need help with pond



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

so with the ice leaving i couldnt just sit inside i had to go fishing so yesterday and the day before ive been fishing the pond behind my house and it has been tough.... 1st ay i started out fishing a strike king series 5 and 6 crankbait then i threw a jig n pig and no bites....on day 2 i started with a suspending jerkbait then i switched to a xr75 lipless crankbait then a jig a pig until i got a bad backlash and just walked home.....but what should i be looking for and what should i be throwning.....i think i might be fishing the jig n pig wrong so if someone could give me some advice it would be great......2 day with no fish is not very fun :S


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Try a wacky worm


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The lipless cranks should work. Make sure you are on the bank that has wind blowing toward it, not away.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

thats what ive been doing haha im so fusterated im doing everything that ur typically supposed to this time of year but i have had only one bite that i missed today


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

how are you working that lipless crank?? I've been fishing one on a pond since late January and caught about 20 bass...at least one every trip. Also are you using the Strike King Red Eye Shad?? I've had success with the 
1/2 oz and 3/4 oz just doing a slower than normal yo-yo retrieve...they LOVE those baits. Instead of just doing a nosedive for the bottome they flutter down...killer action!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The Red Eye Shad in Sexy Shad or Chrome Sexy Shad is what I was using today. Are you ripping it through grass/weeds? I had to keep a nice steady retrieve today...about medium speed...not too fast or too slow.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

yea the chrome sexy shad but i think i might be fishing it a lil too fast


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

big baits slow fall. gets them in the winter spring summer or fall. my parents caught me sneakin out to go to a private pond not even 5 minutes away and i got grounded for even longer. there goes my summer. i was already grounded for my grades


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

ive fished a lake small 60 acers for the past five days throwing an Xrap fishing it slow and catching them but mainly the best hing to use this time of year is minnows! they are easy food for the bass when they arnt moving around much ive caught a total of 49 this year already about 8 a day is the normal the lipless shld be working whats the water temp in ur pond?Oh and catmaster get your grades up like 5% and suck up it always works!!LOL


----------

